# A Wood Elf Tactic



## The Shadow Veil (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi,
I have dabbled a little in wood elves since their release but due to a combination of bad luck (dwarf bolt thrower taking out my treeman in turn 1 with flaming rune) and some rookie mistakes, I haven't had much success.
I was thinking of using them again and I've thought of a tactic 'd like to try, I was just wondering whether it is a viable idea and if it could work.

I was planning to split my army into 3 sections as follows ( i havent actually made the army list so this is just a rough sketch of the units I would take):

1st: My static battle line, I was planning on 2 units of 10 glade guard and some eternal guard.

2nd: a combination of scouts, waywatchers and warhawk riders or glade riders.

3rd: A stike force of wardancers, dryads and tree kin, (obviously i would use wild riders but my army has a winter theme)

My plan is to deploy my satic line in a corner of the fiel or around a hill, the glade guard would pepper the enemy with arrows and the eternals, possibly with a noble, would provide some defense and hopefully hold up an enemy unit for a few turns.
I would aim for this section to draw away a resonabally large portion of the opposition army and act mainly sacrificially. by deploying them in a corner the enemy would take longer to reach them, and a stubburn unit of eternals might last a bit.

the second section would be used as march blockers, would shoot war machines, lone characters and the like and be a general annoyance. By making this section quite large I would hope for them to draw off several units and then use thier speed to run circles around them.

This would then leave my strike force, into which I would put most of my points to deal with a third of his army (hopefully) to fight most of mine, i would try to make the first section cheap but appear imposing.
The foe would ideally be fooled into thinking the sections are equal and he would split his army appropriately. My strike force should then be able to deal with his army peice-meal and not have to fight it all at once thus preventing the naturally small elf units from being outnunmbered and overwhelmed. By the time he has taken out my first section I should have taken out a third of his and he will be miles away from me, leaving me time to target whatever he sent to deal with my scouts.

I am aware that this tactic relies on your opponent not knowing it, so you cant use on the same enemy twice. Also he might take the opputunity to simply send his whole army at one of my sections and I would be completely outnumbered. there is quite a bit that could go wrong but i would really appreciate some feedback, thanks.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet tactic, nice one. I like the use of the strike force, wild riders would work well


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

The Shadow Veil said:


> Hi,
> 3rd: A stike force of wardancers, dryads and tree kin, (obviously i would use wild riders but my army has a winter theme)


Don't mean to be rude, but if this was a winter themed force, then you wouldn't have any forest spirit units as they would be dormant due to hibernation as per the fluff in the army book. Just abit of food for thought. With a winter theme aswell i would include the likes of glade riders, along with the wild riders.

Drachaos


----------



## The Shadow Veil (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I know the forest spirits would be dormant, but if I limit myself any further I wouldn't have much of an army. I can't be sure but I remember reading in the army book that when attacked in winter the dryads did fight, if not as effectively as normal, it mentions "dark dryads of winter, crone-like and hate-filled," and these are what I am basing my forest spirits on.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its a nice idea, let us know how it goes.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

surely as soon as intruders entered the forest then the dormant spirits would awaken?


----------

